# Trolling motor instead of anchor?



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

I anchor out deep sometimes, but would rather not. Does anyone think a trolling motor with GPS can hold a larger boat, say 30', in deep water?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

If the current is lite, the 100# (I think that's about as big as you can get?) thrust motor might work- but I wouldn't think it would be worth buying one and mounting it. As soon as the current and / or seas and wind picked up much the motor would not be able to compensate the size and weight of the boat against it. A T-top or cabin would only make it worse. 
JMHO


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Not gonna work. Boats to big/heavy with to much surface area for the wind to catch. Other problem is the fact that the longest shaft you can get is 62". It won't even touch the water on deep V CC. They are the "cats meow" on a bay boat though. My fishing partner has an I pilot on his and its the most important piece of equipment on the boat second to the rods. We primarily use it to bottom fish offshore.


----------



## Obvious (Mar 5, 2014)

Nitzey said:


> I anchor out deep sometimes, but would rather not. Does anyone think a trolling motor with GPS can hold a larger boat, say 30', in deep water?


You could repower with new Verados and get the Skyhook feature. 
Rhodan now has a 72" shaft that people have reported using on 22ish foot hybrid boats in 2ft seas but you would likely not have enough balls for a 30fter


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. Won't work.

But it must be great to use on a smaller boat.


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

I have a 23 ft seafox cc and it takes the biggest minn kota there is 36vt 60in shAft 118 thrust i havent heard of rhodan before any insite?


----------

